# General > Photography >  Photography

## Rheghead

I have just started using Photobucket for providing a place from where to post my photos. 

I'd love to see other folkies photos, especially any arty ones of scenery about the county.

So, come on then, register and let me see yer photos!! :: 

I don't claim to be Lord Lichfield but to start the ball rolling

----------


## Saveman

http://photobucket.com/albums/e141/SavemansPhotos/

----------


## Ann

Thank you gentlemen; great photographs! 
Ann

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## porshiepoo

Hmm, well I've put a few photos on there but couldn't work out how to het the link on here.
I got it to generate a link but it was massive, so figured it must be wrong.
Anyway, if you go on just put PORSHIEPOO in the search part and it'll bring em up - hopefully! lol.

Thanks for a great site Rheghead, perhaps you know what I'm doing wrong?

Great piccies you guys!

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Saveman

http://photobucket.com/albums/f1/PORSHIEPOO/

There ya go Porshiepoo that's your URL

Nice pics!   :Smile:

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Saveman

Great pics Shalom! What kind of camera have you got?

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom

> Great pics Shalom! What kind of camera have you got?


It's only a 2 MP Fuji Finepix.....

----------


## Shalom

Look under your pics in Photobucket.   There are 3 lines.  Choose the top one...it says "url".  Right click on it and choose "copy".  Open a reply box in this thread and click on the photo icon (The yellow rectangle with what looks like a couple of mountains) and a wee box comes up.  Right click in that and choose "Paste" from the list, then OK.  Wait until the whole photo comes up and then click on "Submit".  Have a go.  Your photos are lovely....I'd love to see them on here!

----------


## MadPict

Ah, that's a bit more like the snow I recall!!!!

Good pics "Shalom" - just goes to show megapixels aren't everything!!!

----------


## canuck

These pictures are awesome.  I just want to book an airplane ticket!

----------


## connieb19

I really enjoyed looking at those photos. I've decided now, I must definately buy myself a camera!! ::

----------


## kas

Cheers Rheghead.
I will have a look tonight.

----------


## fred



----------


## cuddlepop

Rheghead,thanks for that.Went out and took some pics of the snowy Cuillins ,which look awesome.You'll need to bear with me as there downloaded but not sure how to transfer so will wait until mr c gets in. ::  
Dont bother giving me instructions as i'm more of a visual learner!!!!
Pics look brill,you could even start some wacky competition of eg the funnyest pics :Grin:

----------


## Shalom

> 


This is really beautiful!  I've just started a new folder in My Pictures....called "Caithness by others"  Got a lot of lovely ones on here today.  Thanks all.....hope there will be LOTS more!

----------


## kas

I've done one Rheg, its http://photobucket.com/albums/f170/kasm/
Hopefully we will get some good shots on Saturday.

----------


## kas

Heres a good photography forum for beginners and pros. Lots of good tips and some wonderful photos.

http://www.worldphotographyforum.com/

----------


## connieb19

> This is really beautiful! I've just started a new folder in My Pictures....called "Caithness by others" Got a lot of lovely ones on here today. Thanks all.....hope there will be LOTS more!


Thanks Fred, this picture is really lovely... ::

----------


## cuddlepop



----------


## cuddlepop

Some I prepared earlier.........

----------


## cuddlepop

Sorry  these are all over  the place still learning.

----------


## krieve

great pics cuddlepop

----------


## cuddlepop

Last one honest...........

----------


## cuddlepop

Yeah she's as daft as collies come and as loyal,wouldn't change stoopid for anything,not her real name mr c calls her that,we call her connie.
She'll be 10 this year but still thinks she's a pup. ::

----------


## ice box



----------


## connieb19

> Yeah she's as daft as collies come and as loyal,wouldn't change stoopid for anything,not her real name mr c calls her that,we call her connie.
> She'll be 10 this year but still thinks she's a pup.


Connies a very intelectual name for a daft collie, don't you think so...lol ::  
She is lovely though!! :Grin:

----------


## fred



----------


## Moira

Well done everyone - some fantastic photos between you all.  Glad I'm on BB or I'd still be waiting for the first one to load!

----------


## Moira

OMG FRED!  Now that *is* funny!   :Grin:

----------


## erli

How did that goat get up there, Fred?

----------


## ice box

Looking good Mooooo

----------


## connieb19

I really love the pictures with the animals in them..they are lovely :Grin:

----------


## ice box

Sorry that ones a bit big not quite got the hang of this yet lol

----------


## krieve



----------


## candyfloss

Really enjoying looking at the photos everyone, they're lovely :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## porshiepoo

Thanks for that Saveman!!!!! :Grin:  

Here's my link http://photobucket.com/albums/f1/PORSHIEPOO/
I've added a couple more.

Some great piccies coming in eh! :Grin:

----------


## 2little2late

> Open a reply box in this thread and click on the photo icon (The yellow rectangle with what looks like a couple of mountains) and a wee box comes up.


When I open a reply box I don't have this facility.

----------


## fred

> How did that goat get up there, Fred?


The other one gave it a leg up.

----------


## connieb19

Aw, Fred...they're lovely... :Smile:

----------


## angela5

Fred, they are very brave.. ::  was there something after them that they decided to jump the wall..

----------


## Moira

> The other one gave it a leg up.


Brilliant photos Fred - sure makes up for seeing the poor blighters on the other thread here!   :Smile:

----------


## Jeid

My girlfriend took this one


I took this one a few weeks ago. Was nice and frosty that morning.

----------


## MadPict

How about resizing your images before uploading them to your host? 

800x600 is more than big enough......

----------


## Rheghead

Great photos everyone, keep them coming, I've had great enjoyment looking at them all ::  

Here is a photo which I like, though I wish I'd framed it better and taken it with a better camera.  It's in Dunnett Forest.

It's the Moss Monster!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fred

> Fred, they are very brave.. was there something after them that they decided to jump the wall..


No it's just a game they play sometimes, a bit like King of the Castle. They arn't all that high, they could easily jump down without hurting themselves.

----------


## porshiepoo

Great piccie Rheghead. But who's that under the monster?????????

----------


## Shalom

> When I open a reply box I don't have this facility.


Look at the line *above* the box......it starts with the symbols for Bold, Italic, Underline.  Going from right to left, the photo icon is the 6th.

----------


## katarina

now i'm gonna try - don't know if it's gonna work.

No.  It uploaded onto a different window.  when I closed it - it closed can't get it on here.
Boy it came on as a thumbnail!
no canna get it to work it's disappeared now

----------


## Mother Bear

Lovely photos everyone!
 Altho we see some scenes like this every day we tend to take them for granted sometimes.....it's really nice to remind ourselves of the beauty of Caithness.

Loved the birdy pics Kas...we were at RSPB VAne Farm last w/end......best  sighting we saw there was a little egret!

----------


## brandy



----------


## katarina

love all your pics.  why can't I post any?

----------


## katarina

i can only get this one as a thumbnai, none of the rest will down load even,  can anyone help me.

----------


## Ann

Katerina, your thumbnail is perfect! Click on it and you get a larger version and it doesn't take up much room on the messageboard for those who don't have broadband and have to wait for it to load.  Well done!
Ann

----------


## Gus

What fantastic photos!

Fred's goats and dry comments got me laughing so hard, I nearly fell off the seat.

Still can't download ours onto this forum though.  When I click the Post Reply button, there are no bold/italic/photo options, just a box with the org links at the top, another title box for General..., the Reply to Thread box, Additional Options (scant choice) and the Topic Review.  Oh, and some smilies put in somewhere to make up the numbers.  

Have I missed anything?  Is it anything to do with Internet set up?

Still, here's a link to some of our photies on Photobucket:

http://photobucket.com/albums/e26/manni234ks/ 

Keep them coming - they are superb!

----------


## Ann

Gus, great photos; like the ship's dog! Ann

----------


## 2little2late

> Look at the line *above* the box......it starts with the symbols for Bold, Italic, Underline.  Going from right to left, the photo icon is the 6th.


These do not appear when I open a reply box. Anyone have any reason why this could be?

----------


## Gus



----------


## Gus

Wow!  Thank you 2little2late!

Another one of life's eternal mysteries solved and I'm a happy bunny!  Shan't bore you any more...

----------


## krieve

> 


what a cute doggie has it got one eye blue and one eye brown

----------


## Rheghead

> i can only get this one as a thumbnai, none of the rest will down load even,  can anyone help me.


Have you registered with Photobucket.com?

----------


## Ann

Awww......Gus, that's so cute!
Ann

----------


## Gus

One blue eye, one brown.

And now you can say you've met Gus.




(I'm just his mum!)

----------


## krieve

Lol good one gus mum he is cute

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Ann

I've fallen in love with Gus! xxxxx

And Shalom, thanks for the great pics yet again; wonderfully clear.

Ann

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Ann

Hey, that last one is nearly outside my front door!

----------


## Ann

OOps, not the pansy, the castle!

----------


## Moira

> Hey, that last one is nearly outside my front door!


Take it you mean Thurso East & not the pansy - lol - unless ....... the weather in Thurso is very different to Wick at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Ann

Yes Moira, it is always summer around here! Ben and I go to the beach most days and he plays with his bucket and spade and I bring the picnic......
Cheers,
Ann

----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Gus

Shalom, your photies are wonderful - have put a shine on my star today!

----------


## Gus

Rheghead, where is that forbidding place?

----------


## Rheghead

It is Freswick House, I could imagine David Balfour turning up to claim his inheritance!  :Smile:

----------


## Gus

What was Freswick House?

----------


## Rheghead

There is an article on Freswick house here

----------


## Itoshi



----------


## Shalom

> 


Er......why are the gulls in FRONT of the tractor? Wouldn't they normally follow the harrow?

----------


## Julia

Great pics everyone, I've already uploaded some of my photos to another site called 'deviantArt'

you can check out my gallery here...

http://fluffiestuff.deviantart.com/gallery/

----------


## connieb19

> Great pics everyone, I've already uploaded some of my photos to another site called 'deviantArt'
> 
> you can check out my gallery here...
> 
> http://fluffiestuff.deviantart.com/gallery/


Thanks Julia..they were good photos :Grin:

----------


## Ann

Shalom - why....

The gulls are in front of the tractor because their mothers told them it is too dangerous to go near the back.......

----------


## erli

WOW, there as some amazing photgraphs there. I am not much of a photographer, painting is my thing,  I havn't produced many local scenes, you guy's have really inspired me. Thanks all.

----------


## katarina

> I have just started using Photobucket for providing a place from where to post my photos. 
> 
> I'd love to see other folkies photos, especially any arty ones of scenery about the county.
> 
> So, come on then, register and let me see yer photos!!
> 
> I don't claim to be Lord Lichfield but to start the ball rolling


You'll have to go there to see mine, i can't get them on here at all.  keeps saying invalid file, and when I try to download them from my computer, it says i have exceeded my space or something.

----------


## katarina

can i get a bigger quota?

----------


## Rheghead

> can i get a bigger quota?


Are you using Photobucket.com or the caithness.org attachments?

Have you got a url address for your photobucket account?

----------


## cullbucket

Heres one taken Xmas 2003...... same weather conditions

----------


## abalone

Great photos everyone.I especially enjoyed the snow ones as so far we haven't had any here.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Great pics porshiepoo your dog is cute


Thanks Krieve, it's always nice to have people admire your piccies.

----------


## Rheghead

> Heres one taken Xmas 2003...... same weather conditions


great pic cully!! :Smile:

----------


## katarina

> Are you using Photobucket.com or the caithness.org attachments?
> 
> Have you got a url address for your photobucket account?


I've tried that.  All i get is the message 'invalid file'  I've tried copying and pasting the address to be sure I've got it right, Ive tried typing it in, I've tried shortening it.
No luck

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Hope this works KIds are loving the snow.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Okay how do I get it smaller

----------


## Shalom

> Great pics everyone, I've already uploaded some of my photos to another site called 'deviantArt'
> 
> you can check out my gallery here...
> 
> http://fluffiestuff.deviantart.com/gallery/


The part self portrait is great.  
Whenever we pass the windmills on the Causewaymire, the sky is grey...so I have never seen a nice pic of them before.....well, the things themselves are ugly enough, but you know what I mean!
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Try again

----------


## ATHRoss

Alice,

dont know if you have an Image Editing program but irfanView is a free image editor available from http://www.irfanview.com.

This may help you resize images.

BTW the kids look as thought they are having a great time!

regards

ATHRoss

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Thankyou for advice my teenage daughter rescued me and shook her head in disgust because I am so useless with computers ::

----------


## ATHRoss

Took these last weekend.









I use image shack to host my photos, a free hosting service (http://reg.imageshack.us/) that seems to work very well.

regards

ATHRoss

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Another loch

----------


## ice box

> Another loch


alice is that sarlect loch ?

----------


## Ann

ATHRoss, I agree with Connie; and I just love the colours you get; beautiful. I love the picture of the old house.....thanks.
Ann

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> alice is that sarlect loch ?


Yes the kids have been out there sledging every day.The loch was quite frozen yesterday but it was lovely the photo doesnt do it justice.

----------


## cuddlepop

These's pictures remind me of what an amazing place this can be....

old man of storr

----------


## cuddlepop

and again....still cant post more than 1 ::  snow clouds over quairang

----------


## cuddlepop

try again ::  .....fancy a dive

----------


## Rheghead

> I've tried that.  All i get is the message 'invalid file'  I've tried copying and pasting the address to be sure I've got it right, Ive tried typing it in, I've tried shortening it.
> No luck


The photos may be in a different format than those supported by photobucket.
Have you tried converting them into jpeg format using 'Save as' in a photo editing program, then uploading using photobucket?

----------


## ATHRoss

Another from yesterday, taken on the road to Noss Head.

I know it is just a sheep but I liked it.



ATHRoss

----------


## connieb19

It's another lovely picture ATRoss, but I don't think I'd share a bath with him!!...lol

----------


## Shalom

Love the heifer and sheep ATH Ross......Great scenery, Cuddlepop!

----------


## katarina

> The photos may be in a different format than those supported by photobucket.
> Have you tried converting them into jpeg format using 'Save as' in a photo editing program, then uploading using photobucket?


there're all in jpeg format

----------


## Rheghead

> there're all in jpeg format


OK, but what is your photobucket address?

----------


## katarina

Try It This Way

----------


## katarina

seems i needed to make them smaller

----------


## katarina

but that's really too small!

----------


## katarina

don't try it.  when I tried to make the picture normal size again, it went all blurry - now I've lost it!

----------


## cuddlepop



----------


## knightofeth

Thats one of the best photos so far. Although all yours have been great  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Rheghead

Cuddlepop, I noticed you just couldn't resist walking up to those icicles and breaking one off, I think I would have done the same ::

----------


## Ann

Every picture tells a story.....
Well done Cuddlepop, great picture. Liked the ones of the "Old Man of Storr" and "Kilt Rock". Thanks
Ann

----------


## Rheghead

My pride and joy

----------


## that_guy

these pages must take ages to load if you have dial-up

----------


## katarina

> http://photobucket.com/albums/v646/_awayoflife_/
> 
> ok well i finally got round to putting my pics on photobucket after aaaaaaaaaaages of the good old "oh ill do it tomorrow" thing so here they are !=P


Your photos are beautiful, mine aren't nearl;y as good, but you've got me inspired to do better!  If you want a look see here
http://photobucket.com/albums/f254/s...m/my%20photos/

----------


## katarina

here i go again - i'm determined to crack this

----------


## Rheghead

> here i go again - i'm determined to crack this


Your photos  are great!

----------


## connieb19

Katarina, your pictures are great!! Thanks.. 
Can any-one give me advise on what camera to buy because seeing all these pictures I'm definately going to treat myself to a new one!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

> Katarina, your pictures are great!! Thanks.. 
> Can any-one give me advise on what camera to buy because seeing all these pictures I'm definately going to treat myself to a new one!!



There are whole forums devoted to this sort of enquiry, but I am no expert.  However, if you are an expert then you can manipulate the settings on your camera to suit the lighting and subject without much bother.  

If you are like me and basically clueless, then I would recommend a camera which has preset options to various situations that you want to photograph eg. Sunsets, fireworks, beach, snow, indoor, flourescent lighting etc etc.  You just select the scene type and shoot, and the aperture and shutter speed is optimised.  

Resolution is nothing to worry about but I would recommend >5mega pixels, you would struggle to buy anything less these days.

I would also get a camera that takes regular AA or AAA batteries as you can always put rechargeables in and if they run out then you can put dispoables in afterwards so you are not stuck on holiday without a camera.

Anything else with a camera is just added frills. ::

----------


## connieb19

> It depends alot on budget really....one of the main requirements for digital
> though, is Mega-Pixels....The digicam I use is just a cheap thing that I got off ebay that you could now buy for about £50 and has up to a 6MP resolution......I also use a 35mm SLR for real photography, not digital imaging. 
> For Digital cameras, check this site out <a href=http://www.dpreview.com/>
> HERE</a> then have a nose around ebay for a bargain! (You can get some good SLR's there for under £10 there too!)
> Hope you find what you want


Thanks very much,  greatly appreciated!!  :Smile:

----------


## connieb19

> There are whole forums devoted to this sort of enquiry, but I am no expert. However, if you are an expert then you can manipulate the settings on your camera to suit the lighting and subject without much bother. 
> 
> If you are like me and basically clueless, then I would recommend a camera which has preset options to various situations that you want to photograph eg. Sunsets, fireworks, beach, snow, indoor, flourescent lighting etc etc. You just select the scene type and shoot, and the aperture and shutter speed is optimised. 
> 
> Resolution is nothing to worry about but I would recommend >5mega pixels, you would struggle to buy anything less these days.
> 
> I would also get a camera that takes regular AA or AAA batteries as you can always put rechargeables in and if they run out then you can put dispoables in afterwards so you are not stuck on holiday without a camera.
> 
> Anything else with a camera is just added frills.


Thanks for your help Rheghead...hopefuly I will be snapping away pretty shortly!! :Smile:

----------


## Rhubarb

Grantown on Spey



Grantown on Spey Golf Course Hole 7



The Famous Carrbridge

----------


## 2little2late

Here's a pic my wife took of me today falling of the bairns sledge.

----------


## Ann

Great pictures, thanks!
Ann

----------


## 2little2late

Pics of the bairns slwdging today at Wick's Riverside park.

----------


## angela5

Fantastic pictures everyone.... :Grin:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Another bonny day down by the loch.

----------


## krieve



----------


## Gus

That photo of Carr Bridge is stunning!  And it's so nice to see folk willing to share their photos - Caithness is seemingly rich in people with 'an eye' and I'm proud to live here! 

Please keep 'em coming!

----------


## Gus

That last one is a cactus with aspirations!

This one is still blind, still stupid, but pretty nontheless.

----------


## Bobinovich

> Katarina, your pictures are great!! Thanks.. 
> Can any-one give me advise on what camera to buy because seeing all these pictures I'm definately going to treat myself to a new one!!


Another thing to watch out for is Digital Zoom v's Optical Zoom.  The former is next to useless, while the latter gives you the option to zoom in and get either a close-up shot, or pick out a distant object, without comprimising on the picture quality.

I'm on my 2nd generation Fuji Finepix camera and have found that they are easy to use and produce a great picture.

As mentioned by Kaishowing it's worth paying extra to get a decent size memory card so you can take plenty of shots at higher resolutions.

----------


## cuddlepop

Gus your cat.s  gorgeous.Is she /he blind in both eyes,or only the one thats discoloured. :Confused:  There's something about that type of cat that i find amusing.I.m not a cat person but that type i could be persueded.Is it a tabby? ::

----------


## Gus

Thanks Cuddlepop!

That's Wendy the tabby - so called because she was found (and susequently rescued) with 8 kittens in a child's wendyhouse in Kent.  10 years later, she apparently has some kind of degeneration of her kidneys with blindness as a side-effect.  She is stupid beyond belief, completely food-orientated, soft as pudding and has ousted Gus from his bed.

This, however, is Mr Figgis Alistair McGoo.  He is a thinking person's cat: clever, thoughtful (he likes to leave the eyeballs of the rabbits he's caught rolling around the kitchen floor of a morning), adventurous, he comes when whistled, he learns, and most importantly, he loves his mummy....



Who's allergic to both of them!

----------


## Gus

And now I've just read Evelyn's thread about her missing cat and feel terrible.

Does anyone know what happened to it?  Was it the cat under the car?



Sorry to bring this cross-threading into play...

----------


## angela5

> And now I've just read Evelyn's thread about her missing cat and feel terrible.
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to it? Was it the cat under the car?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bring this cross-threading into play...


 
ooops! Gus i have done the same thing i started a thread and put cat pictures on it...i never even thought...i bet i am feeling as terrible as you..
sorry if i upset anyone...

----------


## Itoshi



----------


## cuddlepop

Great pictures everyone,Itoshi is that Castlehill you've taken a picture of :Smile:  ist's so strange seeing the snow lying so far up the beach!!!

----------


## moonshadow

Fantastic picture of the cones! The depth of field is spot on. I really like that  :Smile:

----------


## candyfloss

Really cute photo phoenix ::

----------


## Rheghead

great piccies phoenix!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Rheghead,really enjoyed looking at everyones photo's.
Have you thought about doing a calander of org photo's for next year? ::

----------


## flyfifer

How about a Caithness.org calendar for 2007 with all the best photos in it, money could be raised for a worthy cause or two??  MInd you, it would be difficult to choose just 12 photos!!!!!

----------


## cuddlepop

What about asking the other org's if they mind their photo's being used.You get set up a voting pole and the  most popular foe January gets January etc.It could even be sold as a fund raiser.Just a thought. ::

----------


## candyfloss

I think it would be a great idea too, i would buy one for sure ::  
Be a nice christmas prezzie for people who have moved away from the caithness area ::

----------


## Shadow

Awww! The Highland Cow is sooo cute!! Lol!!

----------


## Rheghead

I must get a tripod adapter for my camera.

----------


## brandy

i cant get over how many wonderful pictures there are!
its funny how you can live somewhere and not realise how much beauty surounds you!!! Bravo people! keep em coming!

----------


## Rheghead

I have just realised that my dog got in the frame on that last one. ::

----------


## Tugmistress

Upsidedown Icicles taken this morning

----------


## _awayoflife_

::  upside down Icicles!!! thats amazing!! how the hell did that happen?!

----------


## Tugmistress

> upside down Icicles!!! thats amazing!! how the hell did that happen?!


lol, the wind was blowing the water back up the waterfall and the cold temperature has frozen the water against gravity  :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

It looks like condensation on blades of grass to me.  Nonetheless the photo is good.

----------


## Tugmistress

> It looks like condensation on blades of grass to me.  Nonetheless the photo is good.


trust me on this Rheghead, the wind has been blowing the water back up and forming these ice trees  :Smile:  ok so a blade of grass is the main core, but it still looks good like an upsidedown icicle  :Smile:

----------


## grantyg

Finally we got snow in central scotland.......................

----------


## connieb19

Typical Castletown folk...ready for a day out at the beach!!...lol ::   ::

----------


## cuddlepop

So i guess thats what we'll all be wearing this summer down on the beach? ::  You got a lot of snow in Cumbernauld ,where's ours ::

----------


## Rheghead

This is the most viewed  thread in the history of Caithness.org and it is only just over a week old.  Well done everyone, I have enjoyed all the photos!

That last photo was a cracker phoenix!

----------


## katarina

what wonderful photos!   What a talented lot of people we have in caithness, whether born and bred or incomers.
I enjoyed them all.  Must go out and buy a better camera!

----------


## angela5

The photos are just great...keep them coming.... ::

----------


## DrSzin

> This is the most viewed  thread in the history of Caithness.org and it is only just over a week old.


Not yet it's not. A couple of the old reunion threads have more visits at present. I loved those threads despite the fact that I hadn't a clue what what going on half the time.




> That last photo was a cracker phoenix!


Agreed.  :Smile: 

There are a lot of other great pics too. Is there a smiley for _dead impressed?_

----------


## the original ducky

what great photos you should all be proud there fantastic. any body got any of lybster village used to live there for a while would be nice to see what it looks like now.

----------


## Rheghead



----------


## Isis

Does this work? :

http://photobucket.com/albums/f362/belabed2/

If so, some of mine.

----------


## Rheghead

> Where is that picture taken rheghead great pic


Porto de los Particulos....sorry, Sandside harbour.  ::  

It was taken last year on the last of my 35mm film and I've scanned it into digi.

Thank you

----------


## connieb19

> Does this work? :
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/f362/belabed2/
> 
> If so, some of mine.


Brilliant Isis..... :Smile:

----------


## Rheghead

Fantastic photos Isis.

I think this thread has attracted the attentions of a profession! ::

----------


## Saveman

What a great thread!
Keep it up folks, excellent pics!

I gotsta get me a new camera.....

----------


## ice box

great pictures everyone

----------


## Isis

> great pics Isis i love picture 19 of your dog


Thanks for the feedback everyone. Great thread BTW - fantastic photos throughout. 

Kreive, I'm not recognising some of your pics - the last one you posted and the recent one with the road bend and the small stack on the left? Are these near Wick?

----------


## Rheghead

My wife's Japanese flower arranging skills.  ::

----------


## ATHRoss

Three taken last Thursday.

Not happy with the beach ones as the sky is overexposed. I didn't have a suitable filter at the time.

The plane has had a little post processing to bring out the detail a little.







first two taken with Canon 300D and 18-55mm kit lens, plane taken with 70-300mm IS USM.


regards

ATHRoss

----------


## 2little2late

Also, if you look above the horse there is a fish with a big smile in its face.  ::

----------


## Rheghead

Boats at Sandside Harbour

----------


## scrapydoo

great pictures everyone i am loving them keep posting them please

----------


## Rheghead

Dunrobin Castle isn't in the county but the occupiers have had an influence on it.  A taste of summer.  :Smile:

----------


## scrapydoo

great picture rheghead

----------


## Saveman

> Phoenix, have you used Paintshop pro to edit out the spooky horse?  I've looked and looked and can't see it?


It's that white tree in the background that looks spooky to me. The horse looks like its minding it's own business....

----------


## ATHRoss

Here are a couple of night time shots from two years ago....





Both of these were taken with a Canon A95 digital compact.

regards

ATHRoss

----------


## teuchter

The horse,dog ,cat or fish arent scaring me. What is terrifying me though, is the fact that if i squint my eyes i can see saxovtr in his latest wheelie bin behind the trees on the right of the picture.

----------


## golach

> The horse,dog ,cat or fish arent scaring me. What is terrifying me though, is the fact that if i squint my eyes i can see saxovtr in his latest wheelie bin behind the trees on the right of the picture.


Teuchter, I can see that also  ::

----------


## connieb19

> Teuchter, I can see that also


You've got me wondering now!!  I'm going back for another look.  See what you've done phoenix!!! ::

----------


## teuchter

Well i for one aint going to get much sleep tonight now Golach.

----------


## ATHRoss

The night photos were taken using a tripod and timed exposures ranging from a second to 15 seconds. I think those were between 2 and 8 seconds if I remember correctly. 

Was set up at the hill at the Hospital and got chased as a patient thought me and my mate were 'stalkers'!

Shame really as the bridge street shot could be a little bit better....

Another form around that time, this time a macro shot of a fly on a tree trunk (dont know why it looks like the moon....), taken with the A95 digital compact on Macro setting.



Thanks

ATHRoss

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> The night photos were taken using a tripod and timed exposures ranging from a second to 15 seconds. I think those were between 2 and 8 seconds if I remember correctly. 
> 
> Was set up at the hill at the Hospital and got chased as a patient thought me and my mate were 'stalkers'!
> 
> Shame really as the bridge street shot could be a little bit better....
> 
> Another form around that time, this time a macro shot of a fly on a tree trunk (dont know why it looks like the moon....), taken with the A95 digital compact on Macro setting.
> 
> 
> ...


Cracking photo o' the fly.Disnae look like a tree trunk,looks like ma Grannys Lemon Meringue Pie.

----------


## ATHRoss

Was just about to edit my last post with these when Cedric beat me to it. (Thanks for your kind comments).



Burnt wood found at Reiss Beach



Dramatic sky over Wick Harbour.

----------


## Rheghead

> Dramatic sky over Wick Harbour.


Fantastic photo!

I too have the Canon A95, did you shoot this on the landscape scene setting? I haven't fathomed all the gubbins on mine yet.  :Embarrassment: 

I think I lose a lot of detail with not having my camera sat on a tripod.

----------


## tigger

well done to you all the photoes are all amazing keep it up.

----------


## 2little2late

I quite like arty photos

----------


## Gus

What wonderful photos - they just keep coming and getting better and better!

Found this link and thought to post it! 

http://www.djron.com/ga.html

----------


## Rheghead

Ah, that's better... ::

----------


## ATHRoss

Took this two weekends ago, where / what is it?



regards

ATHRoss

----------


## ATHRoss

Certainly is.

Took it with a theme of 'perspective' in mind.

thanks

ATHRoss

----------


## candyfloss

I can see what looks like a frog just above the gate and to the right a bit ::

----------


## Rheghead

c3po? leprechauns, gnomes? pacman? frogs??? squirrels? men in black????

LOL!! I think someones been at the drammies or worse.

Honestly, I've only brightened the photo just a tad, I can't see any other 'beings' lurking in the photo! lol

Has any one realised that I had deleted the gaudy signs in the photo of St Georges square though?  ::   :Grin:  

Much better than the original, if only real life was just as simple...

----------


## candyfloss

My 12yrs old thinks the frog looks like mike the one eyed thing on monsters inc.(the movie) ::  
I can see a long snake thing above the gate too ::

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom

I forget what this bush is called.....it looks messy quite fast as there are lots of dead heads.....but just a single cluster is nice.

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom



----------


## Isis

Sunrise the day I left Caithness:

----------


## Rheghead

> where is this picture taken


Is it Raven gorge?

----------


## Shalom



----------


## Shalom

> Sunrise the day I left Caithness:


Absolutely stunning!

----------


## Rheghead

> Sunrise the day I left Caithness:


just sheer excellence!

----------


## hoskins

> Is it Raven gorge?


where is raven gorge i have never heard of

----------


## connieb19

Isn't it Black Rock Gorge near Evanton?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## 2little2late

> Isn't it Black Rock Gorge near Evanton?


Quite right.
http://walking.visitscotland.com/wal...ghlands/214624

----------


## Rheghead

> where is raven gorge i have never heard of


It is just past Lairg on the Ullapool road.  It is well worth a walk round, especially on a sunny crisp spring morning.

----------


## candyfloss

I've been to ravens gorge,its a beautiful place very magical like, the sort of place you would expect to see fairys and things like that.
Well worth a visit and a nice place for a picnic :Grin:

----------


## 2little2late

Panoramic view looking towards Wick north.

----------


## ATHRoss

Took this sunset pic in Feb 2003 with my frst digital camera - a Fuji S304. Taken at Bilbster.

Printed it out at A4 and had it framed as housewarming presents for two people.



Regards

ATHRoss

----------


## ATHRoss

> Panoramic view looking towards Wick north.



Very nice panorama shot. What software did you use for that one?

ATHRoss

----------


## Rheghead

I could just look at photos of sunsets all day and not get bored.

----------


## 2little2late

> Very nice panorama shot. What software did you use for that one?
> 
> ATHRoss


Hi, it's been done using camedia master version 4.2. Got the software with my Olympus camera.
Although it isn't the pro version.

----------


## ATHRoss

Last one....honest.  :Smile: 

Took this a couple of years ago, again with the Fuji S304.



Really liked the water droplets, the glare from the sun and just enough of DJR to see him squint his face.....

(Off to bed now)

Regards

ATHRoss

----------


## 2little2late

Can you guess where this is?

----------


## tigger

is this sinclair & girnigoe castle ???

----------


## 2little2late

> is this sinclair & girnigoe castle ???


NO, try a wee bit harder.

----------


## krieve

> Can you guess where this is?


the old man

----------


## 2little2late

> the old man


Correct.
Another question.
What is the history behind this lintel? As can be seen the inscription on it J. Levick Heriots hospital 1874.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Could have been a vandal?I heard they were a bit more intellectual in 1874 than they are now!!!!!!

----------


## krieve

> Correct.
> Another question.
> What is the history behind this lintel? As can be seen the inscription on it J. Levick Heriots hospital 1874.


sorry i don't know i did even try to cheat but no luck lol

----------


## 2little2late

> I could just look at photos of sunsets all day and not get bored.


Here's on for you. Taken a couple of weeks ago at the Trinkie.

----------


## Rheghead

> Here's on for you. Taken a couple of weeks ago at the Trinkie.


Cheers!  Nice one!  :Smile:

----------


## 2little2late

> sorry i don't know i did even try to cheat but no luck lol


I don't know either. Just thought some Wick historian may know.

----------


## souperman

Who says the camera never lies, ok I admit to adding the sunshine !

----------


## krieve

> Who says the camera never lies, ok I admit to adding the sunshine !


lol good one souperman

----------


## _awayoflife_

this was taken the other week from our back garden

----------


## macleod_callum

Thought I would give it a go...


Wick Riverside

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## krieve

thanks icebox she nearly put me in the trinkie earlier lol ::   ::

----------


## Shalom



----------


## _awayoflife_

this was taken down in the woods at the bottem of haster

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## 2little2late

Bignold Park.

----------


## _awayoflife_

sorry cant make it a little smaller =(

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## connieb19

> 


Wheres this photo taken awayoflife?  ::

----------


## _awayoflife_

this was a couple or years ago

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_

desided to try sumthin different lol =S

----------


## krieve



----------


## ice box

> wheres that Ice Box?


wbbear i cant mind the name of it it's up beside cairn a get just beside ulbster i used to fish there when i was a kid great fun i had .

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## angela5

> wbbear i cant mind the name of it it's up beside cairn a get just beside ulbster i used to fish there when i was a kid great fun i had .


Is it yarrows icebox?

----------


## macleod_callum

Whaligoe Steps

----------


## 2little2late

> wbbear i cant mind the name of it it's up beside cairn a get just beside ulbster i used to fish there when i was a kid great fun i had .


Think it could be Loch Watenan.

----------


## 2little2late

This photo won me second prize. In a newspaper competition.

----------


## _awayoflife_

awww thats a lovely pic =)

----------


## connieb19

Lovely photo 2little2late!!  ::

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## 2little2late

> no angela it's just off the A99 at ulbster but i can't mind the name of the loch


It's Loch Watenan.

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_

i got bored at the beach lol

----------


## connieb19

> i got bored at the beach lol


Me too!!!!....lol ::

----------


## _awayoflife_

lol!!!! connie thats funny!

----------


## _awayoflife_

you can see the teddy in this photo a little better i think =)

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## connieb19

Spooky....... :Wink:

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_

lmao!!!! ::

----------


## _awayoflife_

i took this hanging out of the second story window lol nice and safe lol=P

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## wickerinca

Lovely photos ...all of them.  I want to come home!!  I miss the coos and the sheep and the beach and the sunsets and the Old Man and the rocks and the wind and.....i want to come home!!! (Now I am crying..............smileys still missing!!)
Keep the pics coming!!  Hope to get some of mine on soon!

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## Drutt

> Grantyg.......can I ask you if you would delete that pic of the crocuses I sent in please? Ive deleted the one I posted. I asked my hubby what he thought it was, he said either a stone or manure  I failed to see that it looked like poo as I knew it was a stone. My apologies to all that it made feel yucky!  I was only sending in crocuses to brighten the day, and thought the stone looked nice ........maybe its me that needs my eyes checked....


If you move it or delete it from your photobucket account, the link will no longer work and the photo won't show.

----------


## unicorn

It looked like a stone to me!!!!! even after reading your post I still couldn't see it as anything else..... maybe I should put my glasses on lol

----------


## Rheghead

> It looked like a stone to me!!!!! even after reading your post I still couldn't see it as anything else..... maybe I should put my glasses on lol


i agree, maybe it's a coprolite then everyone is right??

----------


## Drutt

Is that a plastic bottle lurking there?

----------


## Rheghead

Icebox, where was that taken? It looks as if it is on a panoramic setting.

----------


## ice box

> Icebox, where was that taken? It looks as if it is on a panoramic setting.


It was taking looking over loch yarrows

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## Rheghead

Nice photo of a song thrush! :Smile:

----------


## scrapydoo

great photos every one  ::

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## grantyg

Here`s one from my advanced first aid course this weekend.
Could not get that image out of my head last night.

----------


## _awayoflife_

this isnt that exciting but i thot it was weird how it looks like the stairs go the wrong way or maybe im jsut bein weird lol and childish  haha lol

----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## Julia

Is this the thread with the most posts ever????  Great to see everyone taking such an interest in photography and other orger's photos!

----------


## ice box

> Is this the thread with the most posts ever????  Great to see everyone taking such an interest in photography and other orger's photos!


And i hope it doesn't stop there i love seeing other people pictures so come on orgers keep them coming .

----------


## Julia

> 


Great pics Krieve, you have a natural talent!  Mind and keep the horizon level tho  :Wink:

----------


## jings00

great stuff, tho i canny get any o my foties on!!
I like the coo. and the surfer. lots of good foties.

----------


## jings00

wayhey, thanks for that, i will skiddle about with it and see what transpires!

----------


## krieve

> Great pics Krieve, you have a natural talent! Mind and keep the horizon level tho


thanks julia i will try to remember that  ::   :Embarrassment:   ::

----------


## krieve

she is walking the plank lol

----------


## jings00

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...alondon014.jpg

tryin this to see what happens, sorry if it is blek!!

----------


## krieve

great pic jings00 ::

----------


## ice box

great picture was that taking in london

----------


## jings00

Yeah, it was taken in london at the start of the year. I was one of the "usual wasters" (i think that is how we were described by someone!!)that went down wi ormlie group :-)

----------


## Alice in Blunderland



----------


## knightofeth

> she is walking the plank lol


Wheres that at Krieve? Beautiful picture but I don't fancy walking that bridge!

----------


## krieve

> Wheres that at Krieve? Beautiful picture but I don't fancy walking that bridge!


it's at the trinkie knightofeth thanks

----------


## jings00

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...0/47bfb773.jpg
and this was taken along the Struie sometime last year

----------


## krieve

another great picture jings00

----------


## obiron

went to get one o the digital cameras on offer in woolies. but boo hoo it was online only. get one eventually.

----------


## unicorn

What a beautiful picture Alice  :Smile:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Am such a proud mummy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thanks Unicorn

----------


## unicorn

They had some in woolies in Thurso at the weekend about £30 I think.


> went to get one o the digital cameras on offer in woolies. but boo hoo it was online only. get one eventually.

----------


## angela5

Fantastic pictures everyone...Alice your photo is lovely :Grin:

----------


## souperman



----------


## fred

> Great pics Krieve, you have a natural talent!  Mind and keep the horizon level tho


Or tell me where it was taken, when I was thinking of taking up water skiing I couldn't find a sloping lake anywhere.

I tried up water polo instead but my horse drowned.

----------


## Isis

Today at Scrabster beach:

----------


## Saveman

Some dramatic weather going on in the background there!
Excellent pic!

----------


## ice box



----------


## Ann

Isis, if I didn't know better I would have said that is my dog in your picture but he was on the beach yesterday not today! Great photo. Ann

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## unicorn

There are 7 in that litter lol

----------


## krieve

aww it is cute

----------


## knightofeth

> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...0/47bfb773.jpg
> and this was taken along the Struie sometime last year


Thats a lovely picture. I love that road, always take it in the summer months.

----------


## krieve

Thanks Phoenix it might be a struggle getting him out the door but he is going if he likes it or not. I must admit i think i am getting obsessed with taking pictures lol i think i need to get a life. ::

----------


## souperman



----------


## ice box

Is that at thurso east castle ?

----------


## unicorn

harrolds tower? no it's the bit you sit on and look out at Thurso east yeah? My dog tried to pull me over it once......

----------


## Ann

It's on the route of the path that leads from Thurso East round to Murkle.
Ann

----------


## souperman

Ok, that was far too easy, how about this one ?

----------


## souperman

Originally Posted by Willowbankbear
at the side of a Lay by,On the A9 at Loth between helmsdale & brora.


You got it, I must have driven past it 100 times without stopping to read it !

----------


## krieve

> no it's no it were eh last wolf was killed can you no read man lol


lol Ice box you are funny sometimes

----------


## Rheghead

Just been out for a stroll and thought I'd share a bit of it with you. :Grin:

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_

lol duno what it is trying to do  ::

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## robynaus

The pictures are great but could we please have some captions for those of us who visit from far away thanks robyn

----------


## Isis

> Isis, if I didn't know better I would have said that is my dog in your picture but he was on the beach yesterday not today! Great photo. Ann


Hope your spaniel is not as nuts as ours! But they are nuts in a good way - most of the time.....

I took this just before I walked him that day, I wasn't looking forward to it but he didn't seem to mind.

----------


## unicorn

Turkey.

----------


## unicorn

Turkey

----------


## unicorn

Turkey

----------


## unicorn

awayoflife your doggy looks like mine!!

----------


## souperman

I think he saw me !!

----------


## souperman



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve

foam

----------


## 2little2late

> foam


Good photo, looks like the High street late saturday night. ::

----------


## krieve

> Good photo, looks like the High street late saturday night.


How did i know that was coming lol .

----------


## 2little2late

> How did i know that was coming lol .


Soz. Good photo though. These type of photos are my favourite. I think they are really artistic.

Bet when the Northern Lights are next here there'll be .org photographers all over the place.

----------


## souperman

Phoenix...love the snow on the sand, excellent pic.

----------


## krieve

Lybster

----------


## krieve



----------


## robynaus

thank you for the captions. I'll dash off and check where each place is now. regards robyn

----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box



----------


## unicorn

in Caithness !!  :Smile:

----------


## ice box

> in Caithness !!


yes but do you know were in caithness

----------


## ice box



----------


## krieve



----------


## ice box

It is the camster cairns lol well done

----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box

I was getting wet by this stage lol but worth it .

----------


## ice box



----------


## Rheghead

Great photos Ice Box, and happy 1000th post! ::

----------


## ice box

Thank you rheggers .

----------


## ice box



----------


## 2little2late

This picture was taken at The Queen's View, Loch Tummel, Perthshire. This is one of the most spectacular views I have ever visited.

----------


## ice box

> This picture was taken at The Queen's View, Loch Tummel, Perthshire. This is one of the most spectacular views I have ever visited.


That is some magic view what a nice day it looked .

----------


## 2little2late

It was quite a nice day but in the distance, as can be seen in the picture was quite misty.

----------


## _awayoflife_

the piano thats in our livingroom well the house we are staying in just now

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## Saveman

> This picture was taken at The Queen's View, Loch Tummel, Perthshire. This is one of the most spectacular views I have ever visited.



If you like that, you would _love_ the Kyles of Bute!

----------


## jings00



----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box

The pier at wick river.

----------


## ice box

> How times change, you wouldnt have seen that truck sit there 20 years ago,it wouldve gone through the boardies!
> 
> Do ye know who`s boat that is in the corner?


yes it's dolnay stewart  wee creel boat

----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box



----------


## krieve

Great photos Icebox  :Grin:

----------


## Isis

Dunnet Beach yesterday - the sand was blowing all over the place.....

----------


## Isis

& patterns made by the sand blowing everywhere.....

----------


## jings00



----------


## Rheghead

> & patterns made by the sand blowing everywhere.....


I have seen the same patterns on photographs of the Martian soil which were taken by the Martian rovers.  I assume this is Dunnet eh? ::  

Interesting pattern.

----------


## Tugmistress

Icebox,
you have some absolutely cracking piccies there  :Grin:  Thank you  :Grin:

----------


## knightofeth

Isis, those photos are lovely!

----------


## ice box

> Icebox,
> you have some absolutely cracking piccies there  Thank you


thanks tuggs all in a days work lol

----------


## krieve



----------


## ATHRoss

Saw that boat today, a bit strange looking....

 



regards

ATHRoss

----------


## Rheghead

What weird foam!  I haven't seen that much ever.

----------


## Tugmistress

> What weird foam!  I haven't seen that much ever.


No, me neither. I can only assume it is that colour due to the large amount of fresh water coming out of the river and this would help create the foam? I am sure some boffin will tell us.

----------


## 2little2late

> No, me neither. I can only assume it is that colour due to the large amount of fresh water coming out of the river and this would help create the foam? I am sure some boffin will tell us.



My guess is it is a mixture of spume from the sea and the peat from the river, the spume is caused by the sea being agitated in the rough weather.

----------


## obiron

totally wierd. checked over the pics again to make sure it was at the harbour.

----------


## krieve

Keiss Harbour

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve

where is this?

----------


## krieve

Goose at Keiss harbour.

----------


## ice box

Love the picture of keiss harbour krieve .

----------


## Rheghead

Boats near Castletown & Dunnet beach

----------


## _awayoflife_

i dunt know how some of this is in focus and sum isnt lol its weird

----------


## erli

> where is this?


It's the paddleing pool at the bottom of the hill at Keiss Harbour.

----------


## souperman

> i dunt know how some of this is in focus and sum isnt lol its weird



Not sure about this, first thing I would check is the cleanliness of the lens, is there a couple of fingerprints on it maybe ? These would probably only show up when you are focused in close, worth a quick look.

----------


## phoenix



----------


## phoenix



----------


## Rheghead

> i dunt know how some of this is in focus and sum isnt lol its weird


Your photo looks as if it has a small depth of field. Photographers can create this affect by using a long lens, setting the camera to a small F-stop number and shooting close-up.  All these 3 conditions will produce that affect.  If the photo was set on 'auto' then the camera might have set to a small F-stop, try right clicking for its properties on your hard drive and you may see what the parameters were when the photo was shot. To avoid this, have the camera on auto and then try increasing the F-stop number manually to get more in focus. ::

----------


## Julia

> Today at Scrabster beach:


I love this photo, a panorama of natural beauty, the foreboding weather in the background contrasting with the stillness of the beach, so still you can see the dog's reflection!  The headland in the distance draws your eye from the dog to the horizon!  The ripples in the sand, the colours, it's all great!

One of my favourties  :Wink:

----------


## krieve

Any one lost a creel

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## widget

a sunny day in thurso

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## krieve

Great shots awayoflife. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## phoenix

More lovely photos everyone  :: ........its a real pleasure seeing so many different pictures! Keep them coming, theyre brilliant!  ::

----------


## 2little2late

> where is this?


Auckengill?

----------


## Rheghead

awayoflife, I really like that last photo of yours, lovely still atmosphere!  ::

----------


## Julia

> 



Brilliant photo awayoflife!

----------


## krieve

> It's the paddleing pool at the bottom of the hill at Keiss Harbour.


yes you are right Erli it's Keiss Paddling pool.

----------


## Tugmistress

Just received my new camera today and had to try it, i blew away a set of batteries that were only half alive in no time lol. This is one of the Anemone's in my marine tank

----------


## krieve

> Just received my new camera today and had to try it, i blew away a set of batteries that were only half alive in no time lol. This is one of the Anemone's in my marine tank


Thats a great picture Tugmistress

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## Isis

> I love this photo, a panorama of natural beauty, the foreboding weather in the background contrasting with the stillness of the beach, so still you can see the dog's reflection! The headland in the distance draws your eye from the dog to the horizon! The ripples in the sand, the colours, it's all great!
> 
> One of my favourties


Thank you! but it is a lucky shot to get Teal & reflection , plus the weather... i like it too though.

I had a look at your pics on deviantART - they are wonderful!

My favorites are probably Bonny & the Lodge (I keep driving past it thinking it would be a good place to photo - you have captured it beautifully)

Great photos everyone - awayoflife the recent wick river pics were excellent.

----------


## Tugmistress

just a couple taken today, from the top of scrabster over the harbour, not often you get two of the faroese boats in together (ok so one has broken down so it's a cheat really lol)

----------


## _awayoflife_



----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## Isis

Great pics souperman!

Love the colours in the second one.

*edit* Where were these taken?

----------


## souperman

> Great pics souperman!
> 
> Love the colours in the second one.


Thanks Isis, set off today in torrential rain, within 10 mins the weather was fantastic, just another Caithness spring day I suppose.
All taken around about Scotlands Haven near Mey, first time I have been, what a beautiful place.

----------


## Isis

> Thanks Isis, set off today in torrential rain, within 10 mins the weather was fantastic, just another Caithness spring day I suppose.
> All taken around about Scotlands Haven near Mey, first time I have been, what a beautiful place.


Agreed, I have been there twice, both times the weather was really poor but even then it was an incredibly beautiful place.

----------


## ice box

took it tonight just like the spring .

----------


## ice box



----------


## ice box

wick river

----------


## golach

I love all your photos folks......but as an ex-pat....can you please put the location on your photos, then I will be able to recognise Caithness again

----------


## macleod_callum

Wick Riverside
Photoshop Colouring

Callum Macleod

----------


## souperman

Nice picture, very calming, I look forward to when the late summer evenings really do look like that, how long yet ?

----------


## 2little2late

Took this pic today. Wondered what a photo looking up a lampost would look like.


Looking up river.


Looking down river.

----------


## souperman



----------


## Isis

> 


We can debate on the pros and cons of the effectiveness and aesthetics of wind turbines forever (I'm not a huge fan) but they sure make cool silhouettes on occasion!

The pic would have been really good as well without them having said that - excellent sky.

----------


## souperman

Thanks Isis, you are quite right, say what you like about them, they make you turn your head and look.

----------


## ice box

looks like a good spate of water for the opening of the worm season tomorrow on the river lol

----------


## Isis

Boat in Thurso Bay

----------


## Isis

*edit* Hooded Crow with sandeel - Scrabster beach

----------


## kas

> Jackdaw (I think) with sandeel - Scrabster beach


Its a Hooded Crow Isis.

----------


## Isis

> Its a Hooded Crow Isis.


Thank you. now I know - I'm not much of a bird-watcher....

----------


## Isis

While we are at it - does anyone know the name of this beach? - it is near Dwarrick Head

----------


## Rheghead

If there is no name then you are entitled to name it.  I called it the Brigadoon beach as it appears then disappears according to the tides.

----------


## Isis

Dunnet Head:

----------


## Isis

Loch More (again I think)

----------


## Isis

Oyster catchers:

----------


## Isis

Clett at Hoburn Head:

----------


## Isis

Buzzard:

----------


## Isis

This thread seems to have dried up a bit which is a shame. I enjoy seeing other people pics.

Get posting people!

Oh well, sunset near westfield:

----------


## souperman

Wow ! what a picture, well done on getting them so clear. Never thought of myself as the jealous type but I am a bit now !!

----------


## kas

Isis, all your shots are great but I just adore the bird shots. They are great. Please post more. 

I use the digiscoping method for taking pictures of birds but could never dream of getting such good clear quality shots. What equipment are you using?

Another good site for posting photos is http://www.worldphotographyforum.com/

----------


## kas



----------


## Isis

> Isis, all your shots are great but I just adore the bird shots. They are great. Please post more. 
> 
> I use the digiscoping method for taking pictures of birds but could never dream of getting such good clear quality shots. What equipment are you using?
> 
> Another good site for posting photos is http://www.worldphotographyforum.com/


Thanks, I read about the digiscoping method and I wanted to try it with my old camera (Canon Powershot A70 if memory serves me) but never got round to it.

Then I bought a Canon EOS 300D with 2 lenses, one a 75-300mm lens which I used for all the bird pics. It is hit and miss, but some of the pics come out really well. I don't use a tripod or anything.

I don't have that many bird shots, just got into it recently but I will post 
some of the better ones.

Love the pic of the oystercatcher BTW.

----------


## Isis

Shags:



Guillemot chick:



Puffin:

----------


## Tugmistress

Wow, that puffin one is amazing  :Grin: 

my daughter took this one today at Strathy  :Grin: 




Then she took this a few minutes later

----------


## robynaus

Thank you all for the photos, and for captioning them robyn

----------


## Isis

Ganet:



More shags:

----------


## highlander



----------


## krieve

At the top of the struie hill today.

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## highlander

wren sitting by my window

----------


## highlander

my dogs enjoying the snow

----------


## jings00

Taken on the banks of Loch Ness at the weekend.

----------


## jings00

Castle Urquhart, also taken at the weekend. Spelled the castle wrong though, i think.

----------


## Isis

Teal at Dunnet beach:



Sandside Harbour (can just see Dounreay):



Taken near Dounreay on the main road looking south:

----------


## Isis

Razorbills:



Guillemots:



Another Oystercatcher:

----------


## Isis

> my dogs enjoying the snow


I really like this one - don't know if I could handle those many dogs though!

Great pics everyone!  :Smile:  I love seeing everyone elses pictures - especially the up to date ones (e.g. by Krieve, Jings00, tugmistress) as I am living down south at the moment.... ::

----------


## macleod_callum

Callum Macleod

----------


## jings00

magic pics Isis, I like Teal lolloping along in the long grass!

----------


## jings00

I wanna be a treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kas



----------


## highlander



----------


## teuchter

Brilliant pics kas and thank you. Wifes been at me for ages for a trip over the water. I showed her the pics in reverse order and she was stunned. When i showed her the title of your pics last, surprisingly shes changed her mind.Remind me to buy you a pint next time i see you in the bar in Stroma.

----------


## kas

> Brilliant pics kas and thank you. Wifes been at me for ages for a trip over the water. I showed her the pics in reverse order and she was stunned. When i showed her the title of your pics last, surprisingly shes changed her mind.Remind me to buy you a pint next time i see you in the bar in Stroma.


It didnt seem as rough when it was on its way back to Orkney. The light was getting poor for photos at a distance but heres one of her in the bay.
I would go over to Orkney, though on a better day, its great over there.

----------


## doyle



----------


## highlander

what a beautiful dog doyle

----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle

thats my first two attempts at this

----------


## Isis

Love the pics Kas - it is amazing what that boat travels in. 

Doyle - keep posting - fantastic stuff! Is the headland in the background of the last pic at Dunnet?

----------


## doyle

Yes Isis. The photo was taken from the car park at Castletown beach and that it Dunnet Head in the background.

----------


## Isis



----------


## Tugmistress

Excellent pics kas, i couldn't get any of the boat as i was working tonight and we were busy  :Frown:  
keep them coming i love them  :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Isis your picture of Thurso castle is brill, the clouds almost look 3D, doyle can u give me some lessons on photography lol

----------


## doyle

No probs Highlander- I had a very good tutorial last night from my teacher - she was very patient - think she was knitting something inbetween lessons though  ::  I may have been a little tad slow on the uptake! Duh!!

----------


## jings00

Fantastic pics of the castle, Isis! Impressive!

----------


## footie chick

Photos are excellent keep them coming!

----------


## Isis

Birds at Thurso East - mostly oystercatchers:

----------


## Isis

Dunnet Head taken from Thurso East:

----------


## footie chick

Can anyone recommend a good cheapish camera? for first digital basic knowledge????

----------


## doyle



----------


## Isis

> Can anyone recommend a good cheapish camera? for f
> first digital basic knowledge????


I have had 2 cameras, both canon so I am a bit biased. 

The first one was a powershot A70 - which I really liked. I have had a quick look on amazon and there is a powershot A620 for £190 and it is a much, much better spec than the A70 was.

If that is a bit too much to start with I reckon you could pick up a A70 or something similar for next to nothing on E-bay.

Before I bought my cameras i had a look on this web-site:

http://www.dpreview.com/

Far too much information but if you have something in mind then I think it is a good site to confirm or otherwise...

It would be good to hear other people's opinions tho...

----------


## Isis

Doyle, that wave is HUGE!! Well done on capturing it.

----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle



----------


## 2little2late

Excellent dragonfly, doyle. Did you take the picture on macro setting?

----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle



----------


## doyle



----------


## 2little2late

The pic of Loch More is excellent. Just like a mirror image. If it was rotated 180 degrees it wouldn't look any different.

----------


## 2little2late

To make it easier to view the photos I would suggest registering with imageshack to upload your photos. Imageshack resizes photos specifically for message boards. If your photos are too big to upload you can download image resizer from microsoft.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

This installs to the default programme.

----------


## doyle

> Excellent dragonfly, doyle. Did you take the picture on macro setting?


Dont know 2little2late - hubby took photo

----------


## doyle

> To make it easier to view the photos I would suggest registering with imageshack to upload your photos. Imageshack resizes photos specifically for message boards. If your photos are too big to upload you can download image resizer from microsoft.
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx
> 
> This installs to the default programme.


Thx for advice - some pics are far too big - still new to this  ::

----------


## 2little2late

> Thx for advice - some pics are far too big - still new to this


There's also a link to microsoft where image resizer can be installed. If the photo is too big it won't be possible to upload on image shack. Image resizer will resize image big enough to be able to upload.

----------


## highlander

Doyle thats pictures are really impressive, a lot of photos on here would win lots of competitions.

----------


## candyfloss

Aww... love the cute little piggys.
Great pics everyone ::

----------


## Tugmistress

> Can anyone recommend a good cheapish camera? for first digital basic knowledge????


i just bought a minolta Z10 and am starting to get to grips with it  :Smile: 
it is great value for money i picked it up off ebay for £69 including delivery on a buy it now. did not come with memory card or batteries - big deal lol

----------


## Isis

Poor weather at Castletown / Dunnet:

----------


## Isis

St. Mary's Chapel, Crosskirk:

----------


## Ricco

I have been really blown away by the excellent quality of so many of the photos here.  I once won 3rd prize in a national Canon competition for a photo I took of a friend whilst out fishing.  I went up to the awards night in London and had a look at all of the winning photos.  Many of your photos would have been winning First prize - they are superb.  Well done, all of you.  Keep them rolling in.

----------


## Isis

Thurso Moors:

----------


## krieve

Great pictures all thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Isis

Mental, but it looked like fun!

----------


## Isis

Can see him a bit clearer in this one, this was at Thurso beach:

----------


## 2little2late

Taken at the Trinkie.

----------


## 2little2late

Congratulations Isis you were the 1000th poster.

----------


## Isis

> Congratulations Isis you were the 1000th poster.


Oh, right..... never noticed that - I guess I should have posted something more memorable!

It reinforces the fact that this has been a really successful thread though - well done Rheghead!

And all the posters of course!

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## ice box

I went on that trip round stroma last year and weird it looks like the water is going down hill ... but a great trip have you tried the white water adventure i highly recommend it  lol

----------


## krieve

Great picture lizz.

----------


## cuddlepop

Haven't been on this site for a while so i've just spent the last hour catching up on photo's.Well done you lot you'd put the professionals to shame.
I never realised the waves could be so bad in the bay at Thurso.they must flood the path  quite regular.
Loved Highlanders dogs playing in the snow,were the dogs all his?,if so he's done well to get them all playing together. :Confused:  
Want to go over to Orkney,best leave it to summer if these pictures are anything to go by!!!!.

----------


## highlander

Yes cuddlepop they all loved to play together, they all had such different personalitys, there were two collies missing from the picture (btw im a she, not a he) lol
bruno, shep, barney, spot,, meg, another spot, black collies laddie, shep, sheba, cindy (black collies were all brothers and sisters, mother was meg)

----------


## highlander

Anyone interested in sending a wildlife photo for a competition try it on here
http://www.wildlink.org/Images/Wildl...ompetition.pdf

----------


## cuddlepop

Wont like to be at your when your dishing out their dinner Highlander,i'd get caught in the stampeed ::

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## Kenn

[IMG]http[I

----------


## Kenn

[IMG]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/kenliz/c4d6e738.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kenn



----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander

My dog thought i said "lets have a chicken for sunday"!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krieve

They are cute highlander! The top picture looks like your dog is thinking- grrrr you caught me ::   and i was going to eat the chicken and blame it on the others lol ::

----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Tugmistress

Some sort of caterpillar taken on the way back from Torrisdale beach as we were walking across the sand dunes.

----------


## Isis

Castle of Old Wick:

----------


## Isis

Ackergill:

----------


## Isis

Dunnet Forest:

----------


## highlander



----------


## golach

these photos are fantastic....but PLEZZ put a header on them and tell us ex pats where they are

----------


## doyle

lovely sunset highlander! Getting the hang of the new camera then?!

----------


## Isis

Erm, I can't remember where I took this - think it is probably near Forss...

----------


## Isis

Ben:

----------


## highlander

Thank your doyle, but this caithness sunset was taken last year with the old camera.

----------


## Isis

Sailing in Thurso Bay

----------


## highlander



----------


## krieve

Your dogs are cute highlanger my dog loves the snow as well.  :Grin:

----------


## Tugmistress

Oyster Catchers, Dunnet beach, Castletown end, 16th April

----------


## Tugmistress

Masked Crab, Dunnet Beach, 16th April

----------


## Raven

Great pics everyone! I especially like the sailing boat one!
Is there any other possibility to attatch a photo than using photobucket or imageshack? 
It would be very nice if someone ccould give me advice on how to post a photo here without using those sites. 
As a new user here I am not allowed to use attatchments. When will this status change? Do i have to post a certain amount of posts and then I am allowed to participate in sending in pictures?
Maybe someone knows more than I do and will let me know....:-)

----------


## highlander

hi Raven, sorry im pretty new to this myself, still trying to make my pictures smaller, but if you email naill fernie im sure he will let you know.

----------


## Raven

I have signed up with photobucket as this seems the easiest way to post here. Later on I will try to post a pic.
Thanks highlander!

----------


## Isis

Raven, I did what I said with your link:

----------


## Raven

lol, cheers isis! you are a star! :-)
ah, this pic was taken last summer on the road to halkirk.

----------


## Raven

another try....
is this one of you folks?? ;-))

----------


## catherine nicol

I took this picture recently at Thurso Boating pond.

----------


## catherine nicol

Praying for better weather, Thurso Harbour.

----------


## catherine nicol

Not uploaded photos on caithness.org until tonight and not sure what to do as yet........so.............


http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...-at-Sunset.gif

----------


## highlander

Beautiful photos!!! can i ask what kind of camera's everyone is using?

----------


## krieve

More great photos everyone!!

----------


## Kenn

[IMG]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i316/kenliz/020_18.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Kenn



----------


## Isis

Seal that frequents Scrabster Harbour:

----------


## Isis

Poor weather at Forss:

----------


## highlander

That is fantastic pictures ISIS

----------


## Raven

Sure that is poor weather Isis! Great stuff! I like the seal one.... ;-)

----------


## Raven



----------


## dblonde

More Photos! Go to www.photobucket.com and type tricia1983 in the search, would love peoples opinions, thanks.x

----------


## 2little2late

> More Photos! Go to www.photobucket.com and type tricia1983 in the search, would love peoples opinions, thanks.x


All you need to do is copy the url of the pic and then paste it on to the message board and your picture will be posted.

----------


## dblonde

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e1...Yarrows005.jpg

----------


## Raven

Looks almost like a b&w one dblonde. But it definately looks cold :-)

----------


## dblonde



----------


## dblonde



----------


## Isis

> More Photos! Go to www.photobucket.com and type tricia1983 in the search, would love peoples opinions, thanks.x


I looked through your pics  ::  - really liked them, I think you capture Caithness extremely well, there is a great sense of space in a lot of the pictures. 

It is also apparent in some of the pics of abroad - where is that BTW?

----------


## dblonde

Thanks Isis.  Its in Torremolinos in the Costa del Sol, just returned two weeks ago.x

----------


## Isis

> 


This is stunning!

----------


## macleod_callum

> 


Is this Digital or Film??

It is a stunning photo.

----------


## jings00

Nairn Harbour

----------


## jings00

i can seeeeeeeeeee you.....

----------


## Raven

Nairn seems to have a nice harbour. Never been ther myself, might be worth a go. LOL, I can see the doggy toooo ;-)

@ macleod callum,
this is a digital shot, changed to b&w in ps.

----------


## krieve

Groats :Smile:

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve

dunnet head

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## 2little2late



----------


## ice box

Smashing pictures every one ::

----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Tugmistress



----------


## Tugmistress

Church just as you turn off the road to go onto Strathy Beach via the graveyard

----------


## ice box

A bit of a rainbow

----------


## ice box

Dam at loch more .

----------


## ice box

Another one

----------


## ice box



----------


## krieve

Ham

----------


## ice box

looking on to beat 13 thurso river from the fish ladder .

----------


## krieve



----------


## phoenix

Taken from the Dunes at Castletown looking towards the Planting at Castlehill!

----------


## souperman



----------


## souperman



----------


## Tugmistress

its not the comp yet, i guess they are practicing though now  :Wink:

----------


## souperman

> its not the comp yet, i guess they are practicing though now


Sorry Tugmistress but it was a competition today, it was part of the British Professional Surf Association tour, the one that starts on Tues is part of the World Qualifier Series..........never mind that though, I have just looked at Northern Imaging`s photos of the day, I thought mine were ok but the difference in quality is like night and day, this type of photography definately benifits from a digital slr camera, wonder if the bank manager will see me soon ?

----------


## Tugmistress

My apologies souperman, i didn't know  :Frown:  i would have been trying some pics myself if i had, looking to try this week though  :Wink:

----------


## Tugmistress

Hope you like my first attempt at night time piccy taking...
is it called Sir Georges Square?

----------


## Tugmistress

One of the Bridge coming into Thurso

----------


## Tugmistress

And lastly, i couldn't forget Scrabster Harbour could i?!  :Wink:

----------


## changilass

Great pics tuggs

----------


## highlander

well done tugmistress, photos looks great

----------


## krieve

someone dumped stuff near the trinkie

----------


## Raven

Thats a real shame krieve! How can people do this when there is the new recycling centers round the corner?? Well caught krieve!

Great pics everyone!

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis



----------


## Kenn

Wonderful pics Phoenix makes you feel that Spring really has arrived.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Look under your pics in Photobucket. There are 3 lines. Choose the top one...it says "url". Right click on it and choose "copy". Open a reply box in this thread and click on the photo icon (The yellow rectangle with what looks like a couple of mountains) and a wee box comes up. Right click in that and choose "Paste" from the list, then OK. Wait until the whole photo comes up and then click on "Submit". Have a go. Your photos are lovely....I'd love to see them on here!


G'day Shalom thanks to your help I think I know how to get photos from photobucket but I stuffed the first one up how can I delete it Thanks in advance  Robin P S stupid flower

----------


## Tugmistress

i went to the surf comp this morning, and got some shots from the end of Thurso harbour (too shy to walk into that lot on my own lol)
you can find todays here
http://www.tugmistress.co.uk/index.p...egory&catid=52

----------


## Itoshi

Don't be scared  :Smile: 
Excellent shots!

----------


## souperman



----------


## Isis

Dunnet Head:

----------


## Isis

Scrabster at night:

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> G'day Shalom thanks to your help I think I know how to get photos from photobucket but I stuffed the first one up how can I delete it Thanks in advance Robin P S stupid flower


Came on today looks like someone fixed it for me

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Tugmistress

One from today on Thurso East

----------


## ice box

Trinkie

----------


## ice box

another one

----------


## ice box

Looking over at longberry farm .

----------


## ice box

Looking down the coast from the trinkie

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Looking down the coast from the trinkie


Enjoy your posts Ice box I'm still trying,have uploaded some photos from photobucket ok but how do I get rid of the edit button? Robin

----------


## Isis

Strathy:

----------


## Isis

Forss:

----------


## highlander

our little orphan

----------


## doyle

Awe Highlander! Real cute! 
Isis - lovely picture at Forss

----------


## Isis

Love the picture highlander!  ::

----------


## candyfloss

> Forss:


Love the different colours of the sea in this one. Great pics everyone :Grin:  What a little cutie highlander

----------


## emszxr



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve

latheronwheel

----------


## highlander

OMG!! thats scary, i dont like heights and looking at the picture still gives me a feeling of vertigo lol.
fantastic photos everyone!!!!

----------


## krieve

Looking up the coast towards Wick form Latherwheel

----------


## krieve

Here is one just for you Highlander :Wink:  this is also at Latheronwheel.

----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve



----------


## krieve

Going over the bridge in the photo above

----------


## krieve



----------


## candyfloss

I felt the the same as you highlander, i hate heights too, could'nt even look at the 2nd photo i had to go flying past it :Embarrassment:

----------


## highlander

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! Krieve now that is SCARY!!! got to go and lie down now lol

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Tugmistress

They are called Mammatus Clouds.
To have a read about them click here.

----------


## ice box

> Here is one just for you Highlander this is also at Latheronwheel.


It that the horses hole your looking down there krieve ?

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> They are called Mammatus Clouds.
> To have a read about them click here.


Thanks for that Tugmistress,went to the wed site everything clear now no wonder we did not get much rain out of it,when we saw it coming we thought we were in for it but nothing happened  Thanks

----------


## krieve

> It that the horses hole your looking down there krieve ?


I think thats whats it's called icebox i could'nt remeber the name of it .

----------


## Chillie

> It that the horses hole your looking down there krieve ?


I have not heard of a place in Latheronwheel called that ice box ::

----------


## donss

> 



Sure your not a close rellie of the old Bob Hawke???  LOL   Scary resemblance if you ask me...!

----------


## eastend

fishing boat Gulf Of Mexico

----------


## eastend

my brother on a good day

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i2...k/df1696cb.jpg

----------


## krieve

What a hansom chap eastend lmao

----------


## eastend

bigger brother

----------


## Ann

Yes, that's the one!  ::  

Sorry folks; have been pm'ing Eastend about the trolls. This is the one I had my photo taken with a couple of years ago!

Norway is so beautiful but I can't show you any photos as mine were all taken by a paraffin powered camera!  :Grin:  

Ann

----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## eastend



----------


## krieve

> 


You sure thats your brother i could have swore that it's the spitting image of you eastend.

----------


## eastend



----------


## highlander



----------


## Raven

yeuks highlander, are those ufos??

----------


## 2little2late

> 


Willowbank. With Hillhead school on the right.

----------


## footie chick

Westerdale mill

----------


## footie chick

Windmills

----------


## Chillie

> 


Just how i imagined your brother would look like. ::

----------


## eastend



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Sure your not a close rellie of the old Bob Hawke??? LOL Scary resemblance if you ask me...!


You sure know how to scare a bloke,the more I look the more I think your right,will be upset the rest of the week now,might have to dye my hair again Cheers

----------


## donss

> You sure know how to scare a bloke,the more I look the more I think your right,will be upset the rest of the week now,might have to dye my hair again Cheers


What do you all think?


Darkie & Wife



Hawkie

----------


## highlander

wild orchid

----------


## emszxr

views from hill above my house

----------


## footie chick

> views from hill above my house


Can I come and stay at your house?  lol

----------


## emszxr

everyone asks me that  :Grin:

----------


## Isis

Dounreay;

----------


## Isis



----------


## Isis

Turbine at Forss

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Raven

Great stuff everybody! Very spectacular waves at the Dounreay shore!
LOL, what a sign :-)

----------


## robynaus

> everyone asks me that


Don't think I'll ever get to scotland again but if I do I'm definitely coming to your house
lol robyn

----------


## highlander

old knife sharpner

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Tugmistress

Primula Veris

----------


## Tugmistress

Flipping great floaty fender things came out of orkney and were travelling onto fife.

----------


## kas



----------


## kas



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## donss

Quote 'Leaving Hamilton Isl for Shute Harbour on the mainland'

Stop it; you're making me home sick!!!

----------


## donss

taken in my garden last summer....

----------


## donss

I took this in Cala Dor, Mallorca last October:

----------


## donss

taken last Oct too: I thought it looked a bit 1950ish in B&W

----------


## 2little2late

Cave at the trinkie.

----------


## 2little2late



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## Niall Fernie

Any chance we could bring this thread to a close and start some new ones.

There really is no requirement to post all your photos on the same thread, after all was that not the point of having a photography forum created?

----------


## 2little2late

> Any chance we could bring this thread to a close and start some new ones.
> 
> There really is no requirement to post all your photos on the same thread, after all was that not the point of having a photography forum created?


Anyone who has photos to post if they are posted in catergories, i.e. scenic, buildings, animals etc. it will make it more interesting to view the pictures. If there are photos of a difference then start a new category.

----------


## souperman



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au



----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

Not a factory,the parts come from Japan and are assembled in the workshops in Gladstone before shipping to the coal mines,my son used to work there

----------

